# California ppl



## overbeingshy (Aug 23, 2012)

I feel like nobody is from California. is there anybody that lives in southern california that's in there early 20s? please let me know below. I feel like if we have somebody to talk to about our sa it would help.​


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

overbeingshy said:


> I feel like nobody is from California. is there anybody that lives in southern california that's in there early 20s? please let me know below. I feel like if we have somebody to talk to about our sa it would help.​


im 19 going on 20 and im from socal...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh, pick me pick me! Lol


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, my names Dylan.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, I live in Southern California. It would be nice to talk to you.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in Southern California, but I am 30 *cries* Most of the people I have come across in this forum who are from socal are in their early 20s. Anyone out there in their late 20's + in the LA area?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a lot of people on here from socal.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

norcal > socal imo.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in northern California.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in North Cal


----------



## BackToBasics (Apr 15, 2013)

overbeingshy said:


> I feel like nobody is from California. is there anybody that lives in southern california that's in there early 20s? please let me know below. I feel like if we have somebody to talk to about our sa it would help.​


Funny, I thought the same thing actually, though I'm 32. I bet it's harder to find people in their 30s from here than in their 20s.


----------



## Subhuman (Mar 28, 2013)

Cali!!!


----------



## that guy 18 (Apr 19, 2013)

im from the SO-CAL and wouldnt mind talkin to someone i can relate to a bit, 18 btw


----------



## mrn (Jul 19, 2012)

I am from Orange County and the sooner I get out of here the better. The people here are often highly religious and superficial. You hang around with these people enough and you don't conform, you are bound to get SA. They have a meetup group in OC called "Social Anxiety Busters." Look them up on meetup.com


----------



## anxiousgirl89 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm from Southern Cali


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

san jose cali


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup, im in Ventura County


----------



## Aheadofmytime (Nov 2, 2012)

Was in so cal my whole life, but relocated to nor cal about 6 months ago


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

kuhan1923 said:


> norcal > socal imo.


ye buddy


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

BackToBasics said:


> Funny, I thought the same thing actually, though I'm 32. I bet it's harder to find people in their 30s from here than in their 20s.


I'm 27!



mrn said:


> I am from Orange County and the sooner I get out of here the better. The people here are often highly religious and superficial. You hang around with these people enough and you don't conform, you are bound to get SA. They have a meetup group in OC called "Social Anxiety Busters." Look them up on meetup.com


I grew up in OC 

I'm in between OC and SD


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, I am matthew.. :yes


----------



## lonerforlife (May 16, 2013)

socal here. Living in Orange County.


----------



## dreamofmylifetime (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in socal i'm 21


----------



## OscillateWildly (Apr 12, 2011)

23 and live in San Diego North County


----------



## Subhuman (Mar 28, 2013)

Los Angeles !


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

LA county

Sup?


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Inland Empire! 
<----age


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

OscillateWildly said:


> 23 and live in San Diego North County


I wonder if I know you... probably not.

I'm 23 and live in Vista (San Diego county but also close to OC). I'm down any time if any SAS-ers want to get coffee and chit-chat (as best we can, of course).


----------



## Badwolf (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in Northern California, San Mateo County


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This is ****ing ridiculous. Where are the orange county people?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in BestCal, which is the central coast.


----------



## DoctorsCompanioncix (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm from LA! 

Let's all meet and create a support group


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

If u're in Sac, feel free to PM me. I just moved to West Sac.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

woah theres a whole other group of people here than are in the gatherings section I guess I been wasting my time there cuz I barely get any replies!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

kuhan1923 said:


> norcal > socal imo.


fcks no!


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

mrn said:


> I am from Orange County and the sooner I get out of here the better.


One of the things most people think when you mention california is: the beach and big cities like LA, not the mountains!!! Gah. 25 freakin' years on the top of a hill in a small town with no opportunity for jobs, meeting people, anything. I can't even see the forest through the damn trees! And it depresses me to think the city is only a couple of hours away with hundreds, thousands of people that could possibly or potentially be friend material. *hits head on desk* I'm probably the only person with SA up here :um


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

There are so many of us in socal


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

San Jose. *waves hand*


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Solano County right here!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

come on dudes lets do something..


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm in the Sacramento area, but I'm only 17.


----------



## shyguy193 (Jul 7, 2013)

im from arkansas, but california is where its at


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

JadedJade said:


> One of the things most people think when you mention california is: the beach and big cities like LA, not the mountains!!! Gah. 25 freakin' years on the top of a hill in a small town with no opportunity for jobs, meeting people, anything. I can't even see the forest through the damn trees! And it depresses me to think the city is only a couple of hours away with hundreds, thousands of people that could possibly or potentially be friend material. *hits head on desk* I'm probably the only person with SA up here :um


where do you live?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

JadedJade said:


> One of the things most people think when you mention california is: the beach and big cities like LA, not the mountains!!! Gah. 25 freakin' years on the top of a hill in a small town with no opportunity for jobs, meeting people, anything. I can't even see the forest through the damn trees! And it depresses me to think the city is only a couple of hours away with hundreds, thousands of people that could possibly or potentially be friend material. *hits head on desk* I'm probably the only person with SA up here :um


hey where do u live?? I keep trying to meet up with people from here but noone wants to so im willing to go farther an farther...


----------



## ezequiel (Jun 28, 2013)

im from modesto n e one near by?


----------



## shyaddict (Mar 9, 2013)

inland empire im 20


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

ezequiel said:


> im from modesto n e one near by?


I'm in Modesto


----------



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

Residing in the county seat of OC apparently... haha ;-P, but the reviews of the such city are few and mixed that I am aware of... :-? bahaha XD For instance: http://www.areavibes.com/santa+ana-ca/reviews/
Heh, I don't really know what to think of this place.... I have, because my SAD and stuff, not really explored the city (even more the county! ) very well.... Hopefully I will get to change that soon though! :-D

Well, yeah, I just turned twenty, and live in Cal. ....
I might _one day_ go to that SABusters Meetup group or whatever it is called...--only have looked into it slightly and haven't yet gone.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

shyaddict said:


> inland empire im 20


What city?


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> where do you live?





jealousisjelly said:


> hey where do u live?? I keep trying to meet up with people from here but noone wants to so im willing to go farther an farther...


San Bernardino mountains. But I have no car or even a license to drive, so I'm stuck. Plus my parents would be so against meeting people I've met online. I kind of agree, but might be willing to try it if I wasn't under their control. And considering the depressed state I'm in, I wouldn't be much to be around. *shrugs* Still, maybe someday in the future I might make an attempt.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Anxiety while living in California? Just kidding, but I do love Cali


----------



## lonely1984 (Jun 30, 2013)

I live in Orange County.

But, I am not really looking for friends, just a girlfriend.

I play a lot of computer games and take long walks to cope with loneliness. I'm also interested in Japanese culture.

If anyone has similar interests feel free to PM me.


----------

